# Mounting Selaginella?



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

I was wondering if it was possible to mount selaginella to a background? If you how would you do it? If you couldn't could you put it in a net pot? Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Selaginella does best grown in soil or atleast a cork bark mix. You can grow it in sphagnum but in some cases it will die and others it will do very well. I would say maounting it to a background would probably not work. If you were to put it in a net cup with some type of soil I would say that would be your best bet.
J


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You can grow it on a background if it stays damp all the time. Either very heavy misting (ie: mist system) or a drip wall. If the substrate is kept wet then selaginella will attach to bare rock, concrete, or epoxy. But there is no margin for error, if it dries out it's gonna die back.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^ I agree with the two above posts...

Just to add one thing. If you are dealing with Red Selaginella or the Blue stuff - I wouldn't even try to use it anywhere but in substrate. They need to be constantly moist. All the time. Always.  (You'll notice I no longer sell the Blue Selaginella because it's too dang finicky!)

The green is much more forgiving.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm assuming the 'Red' Selaginella is erythropus and the 'Blue' is uncinata. I think I would agree that the erythropus needs to be planted in the substrate. I sorta agree about the uncinata although I have it in a 20 gallon terrarium that never gets watered and it's crawling all over the place so it may work. Finding the right conditions for Selaginella ca be tough. Many thrive for a while and then melt away. 

I have one called Selaginella serpens that seems to me to be easier than most with the added benefit of being VERY prostate. It also changes colors in the evening when the leaf scales change position. Sadly it's not widely available in the trade so it could be hard to find.It may well do well mounted but I have not tried it. 

I know Antone experimented with growing panels flat and then placing them vertical after they got established but I'm not sure how it held up or what species he used.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> I'm assuming the *'Red' Selaginella is erythropus and the 'Blue' is uncinata.* I think I would agree that the erythropus needs to be planted in the substrate. I sorta agree about the uncinata although I have it in a 20 gallon terrarium that never gets watered and it's crawling all over the place so it may work. Finding the right conditions for Selaginella ca be tough. Many thrive for a while and then melt away.


Yeah we're talking about the same stuff.  The uncinata always gave me trouble!  Then again - I had it in the grow-room... Not in a viv/greenhouse. 

I'll have to try it again in the spring. Maybe I'll have more luck in very high humidity.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I have some of the "Rainbow" (?) Selaginella that I have shoved in the cracks of cork bark with sphagnum and it is doing very well, you just need to make sure it can root into something that stays moist. It acually looks pretty interesting creeping up the BG.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I have S. eurythropus, pallescens, plana, emeliana, and the NoID bronze one from Ecuador all growing vertically on a bare epoxy rockwall. Water contantly drips over the rocks and through the foliage.


----------

